# to visit my friends



## enJoanet

hey!
I´m trying to say the following in Hebrew: 
And I´m also here to visit my friends.

Is this correct:
v´ani gam poh l´mevaker ha´khaverim sheli.

my doubts are about the infinitive of the verb mevaker and also about the possibility for Hebrew prepositions to be followed by an infinitive...


thanks in advance!


----------



## amikama

enJoanet said:


> Is this correct:
> v´ani gam poh l´mevaker ha´khaverim sheli.


Almost correct 

ואני גם פה *לבקר את* החברים שלי
_*levaker et* ha-khaverim sheli_


----------



## MaNitma

amikama said:


> Almost correct
> 
> ואני גם פה *לבקר את* החברים שלי
> _*levaker et* ha-khaverim sheli_



I agree with amikama, but I'd probably say it as follows:

_ve'ani gam poh *kedey le'vaker et* ha'khaverim sheli_

Both versions are perfectly correct, but I think adding the "_kedey_" makes it sound more natural (generally "_kedey_" = "_in order to_").
Eventually, it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## enJoanet

ok! thanks to both of you! I wasn´t that far!
could you clarify the grammatical function of "et" please?


----------



## amikama

enJoanet said:


> could you clarify the grammatical function of "et" please?


את comes before a definite direct object. In your sentence, החברים שלי is a definite direct object of the verb לבקר, so the preposition  את is required between them.


----------



## enJoanet

ok! great!
thanks!!


----------



## sawyeric1

Do you always use -ב when visiting a place, and את when visiting a person?


----------



## shalom00

Visiting a person is also expressed as לבקר אצל.
I think that is also considered more correct, as לבקר את also means to criticize.


----------



## orca

Hi,
see what I just wrote in the thread about אותו/ההוא regarding where to place the word גם
In your case, it should be 
va-ani poh *gam *kedey levaker etc...

Note that it should indeed be va'ani as you wrote.  

ניקוד אותיות השימוש | האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------

